# Whats the sweetest thing you have ever seen in an MMA fight?



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Up to today, what the greatest slam, submission, suplex, combo, KO etc. or anything you have seen? Not necessarily to end a fight, just the thing that really made your jaw drop when you saw it.

For me it is still Ryo Chonans flying scissors Heel Hook that finished Silva in PRIDE. I have seen Cung Le do better scissors take downs, but the way he went straight to the heel hook and had Silva tapping so fast just makes it my favourite MMA moment of all time. I don't know if I will ever see anything to top that.
YouTube - Flying Scissor Heel Hook


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Rampage's slam of Arona. Its probably the most epic thing to ever happen in MMA as far as a single move goes, IMO.

Nogueira armbarring Bob Sapp's big ass was a pretty close second. Gave me the warm fuzzies.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

All of Mirko's LHK's. Fedor's GnP. Wandy vs Rampage 2(the ending), way too many to think of


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank Shamrock killing Igor Zinoviev.

Like, that slam was just brutally awesome.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Videos increase the coolness of this thread roughly 300%
YouTube - Frank Shamrock VS Igor Zinoviev


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Fedor's armbar on Coleman. Fedor getting slammed on his head vs Randlemann and then submitting him one minute later was cool too


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Fedor's armbar on Coleman. Fedor getting slammed on his head vs Randlemann and then submitting him one minute later was cool too


Which fight was the armbar that came out of nowhere from Coleman being in his guard? Or were they both like that?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

They both were done in the guard, but the second one, while cool, was a lot slower and less swanky than the first.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Frank Shamrock and Bas Rutten flying out of the ring during their fight was a pretty awesome moment. They were definitely giving it their all.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Damone said:


> They both were done in the guard, but the second one, while cool, was a lot slower and less swanky than the first.


Yeah, it was the first one I was thinking of so. What a moveraise01:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Chase Beebe v Eddie Wineland might not be one of those OMFG DID YOU SEE THAT moment but definatly one youll never forget. 2nd rnd i think Beebe on top and throws an elbow that lands flush on the ear and it EXPLODES!! i mean red splatter flying everywhere.... one of the coolest and most discusting thing in mma.... i sooo want to find the video, tried but couldnt... anyone better at it then me?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Shogun's superman punch on Overeem was fun.

Frank's Slam of Zinovev was great.

Frank's armbar on Jackson was crazy how easy he made it look.

Shinya Aoki just anytime he fights does sick things especially his Gogo

Rumina Sato takes the cake though with his flying armbar.

An underrated move that didn't finish a fight but it was sick was Griffen vs Edgar when Griffen rolled into the kneebar that was sick.


BTW I will get links to some video's later when i got time I got Sato, Aoki, Frank and Shogun.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok so apparantly now it HAS to be Imes pulling off 2 gogos


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm just getting into PRIDE and I have been watching some early years DVD all weekend. One great moment I just saw today is Sakuraba doing a baseball slide to the head of his oponant while on his back. It was crazy the fans knew Sakuraba was about to do something crazy too.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

There are SOO many great mma moments I dont even know where to begin.

Most have you got the best one's already, so im just puttin some love out there for Anderson Silva with these 2 great videos:

Anderson Silva standing elbow KO.
YouTube - Anderson Silva standing elbow KO

Anderson Silva HL reel, big fan of DMX and this video is awesome.

YouTube - Anderson Silva by RVR


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't think of just one sweet moment. But here is list of the ones off the top of my head right now.

-BJ knocking Caol Uno and Din Thomas the F out.

-Shogun getting tapped out by Forrest Griffin.

-GSP getting knocked out by Matt Serra.

-Kid Yamamoto winning via flying knee at :03 seconds of the first round.

-Martin Kampmann eating bombs and then choking out McFedries a minute later with a beautiful arm triangle choke.

-Anderson bobbing and weaving.

-Rumina Sato's flying armbar on Charles Taylor.

-Gonzaga kicking CroCop's head off.

-Joe Daddy's cage crawl (I'm pretty sure it was Joe when he faught Pellegrino)


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Fedor's armbar on Coleman -- you could kind of see what prompted it, and Fedor noticed Coleman's mistake so quickly. Just look at the video again and see how quickly Fedor hooks Coleman's arm then rotates his body.. all in one movement. WOW.

Fedor getting dropped on his head by Randleman, only to submit Randleman a minute later.

Matt Lindland knocking himself out.

Vitor Belfort KOing Wanderlei Silva at the beginning of the fight ----looked like some Dragonball shit :laugh:

GSP's spinning back-fist against Mayhem-- it missed but I haven't seen one thrown with such speed since then.

Anderson Silva's triangle choke and elbow attack submission on Lutter.

Cro Cop's KO of Aleksander Emelianenko.


Damn there are so many WOW moments and the sport is so young.


----------



## Pokkie (Oct 16, 2006)

My favorite fight was Saku Vs Royce 1. The longest match I'd ever seen with so much technique and diversity. I loved watching Saku use Royce's Gi against himself, as well as the systematic destruction of his leg.


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

for a match horodecki vs that one foooo in the ifl. haha. good fight. also horodecki vs bart 

as for single moves OF COURSE MATT HUGHES slam on newton.


and jens pulver left hook ko!


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

oh oh 4got spencer fisher ko matt wiman

- nick diaz gogo on gomi

- frye vs thompson ROFL!

- randleman slam on fedor

- couture vs chuck


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

The Randleman suplex on Fedor. Seriously, not only is that a badass move anyway, but the rotation was awesome, both upside down vertical at the same time (off the ground! ****!) and the fact that Randleman did it to *Fedor*. And the to top it all off Fedor subs him about a minute later. 

You can imagine someone just seeing that suplex and talking to Randleman. 

"Whoah, that was fkin insane. "
"Yeah, I know. "
"Did you like break his head?"
"Nah, I lost the fight. . . "

:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jackson getting tapped in 21 secs by Frank
Video Frank Shamrock vs Kevin Jackson - mourice, smith, tomy, grandbill, k-1 - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Shogun's Superman Punch couldn't find it alone here's the whole Fight. Just skip to the end if you don't want to watch the whole fight again.

PRIDE 33 shogun vs alistair overeem


Aoki's Gogo

Shinya Aoki vs Joachim Hansen PRIDE Otoko Matsuri

Rumina Sato's flying armbar

MMA Rumina Sato vs Charles Taylor(flying armbar)

And I don't know where Griffen vs Edgar is but every MMA fan should watch that fight #1 because it's great and #2 the kneebar Griffen does is crazy.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

Hmm, sweetest thing? I'd say watching Masakazu Imanari's leg locks in action.

One of the matches I recall that blew my mind was watching Masakazu Imanari for the first time, he attempted a jump kick against Mike Brown, he falls to the ground and then somehow glides across the ground in a blink to put a leg lock on Brown before proceeding to twist his lower leg around in the wrong direction. After that I checked Masakazu Imanari's HL vids to see this guy is a beast when it comes to leg locks.

Masakazu Imanari vs Mike Brown

What I'm talking about happens in like the last 20seconds of the vid.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I really liked

-Babalu's face as he is KO'd By Lidell's kick (I think thier first fight). Just the way his hair goes one way and his head goes the other.

-Fedor's armbar on Coleman, as mentioned. I watched that arm bar like 20 times in slow motion. I still don't know how he did it SO perfectly/quickly

-Chonan's sub of Silva

-Vitor doing his FISTS OF FURY!!!!

-Frank Shamrocks face while fighting Bas on the ground.

-Forrest subing Shogun. That still sounds funny to say.

-Tito running away from Wandy, and then winning

-CC doing his thing

-CC getting his thing done to him

-Fedor vs Nog 1. Great show by both men

-Pretty much any fight with Tyson Griffin in it

-Houston DESTROYING the overconfident Jardine

-Couture embarrassing Sylvia 

-Anderson's Micheal Jackson impression after beating Newton

-Anderson's crazy flying shin KO of Newton

I could go on. This is what makes MMA so addicting. Constant surprises and excitement lol


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Randy rocking Sylvia with that first huge right was awesome. I was in shock and so pumped. That was freaking sweet. 
Alot of Karo's throws have made me double take also.


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

not my best moment, but a pretty funny moment was when gray maynard from TUF5 slammed his own head into the floor knocking himself out! Then after the fight he said he was fine and he should have won.:confused02:


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Can't believe I, or anyone else for that matter, hasn't mentioned Frye Vs Takayama. That fight, damn. 

Saw that fight by accident. Got me into MMA. :thumbsup:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

effed it up sorry


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

CAPTAIN PEGLEG said:


> not my best moment, but a pretty funny moment was when gray maynard from TUF5 slammed his own head into the floor knocking himself out! Then after the fight he said he was fine and he should have won.:confused02:




"I wasnt out!! I was just tired!!"


Rogan: "Dude your eyes were rolled back into your head..."


"Nuh-UH!! I was tired!



lol that was classic.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Robbie Lawler vs. Frank Trigg KO just brutal and awesome in every way.

Ken's flying heel hook against Frye

Spencer Fisher vs. Sam Stout I & II

Tito running from Silva


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I havent seen it yet but Im sure Brad Imes by gogoplata is gonna have to make this list.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

It is mos def the Randleman suplex on Fedor (they show the end of the fight first):
Fedor vs Randleman - Suplex


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Spencer Fisher flying knee

I know shonie carter's a scrub and a dumbass etc. but his spinning backfist was awesome.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Shonie Carter is defiantly not a scrub by any means. He has wins over Marquandt, Macdonald and Serra. That's better than some top fighters have.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry.. I hate doing this but it's a horrible habit English students pick up:

Definitely* and Marquardt*


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

One thing which makes he second(or first?) fight of coleman vs fedor so memorable is what happened afterwards. Colemans daughters have ran on the ring crying.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

- Rob McCullough's sweet KO win over Olaf Alfonso
- Phil Baroni bouncing Dave Menne's face off the cage fence
- Anderson Silva knocking out Chris Leben with a 100% hit accuracy (I think it was 100%)


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

damn that flying hook was AWESOME lol


----------



## elenitas13 (Sep 23, 2007)

well to name just a few real fast.

r.sato-flying armbar
shonan-vs silva
1st smashing machine fight
fedor-dominating the h.w devision
plus many more.

pele's revolution of stand up-to lead to way for silva and chute .b-all stand up fighters. ; just like colman is the start of g & p -pele was the start of stand up in mma.revolutionery in the history of the evolution of mma today.with made other fighter train in other styles-other than there own.yes many fighter can beat pele today. but they train for everyting today. not like before-where they thought there style can beat other styles.that why pele made poeple to evolve into better fighters -thus evolve mma.just like fedor is evolving the h.w to move like lightweights.history in the making.and mma is 3 times as good as it was 9 years ago. cuz ive watched most mma events to date.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor's GnP on Big Nog... and more impressive, Nog's ability to take those punches without getting KTFO.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Couture/Sylvia at 68 when Randy rocked Tim at the start of the fight. Complete surprise and those 10-15 seconds were exciting .

Shamrock did a like a over head suplex on Matt Hume (I thnk) and then switched over to a kimura or key lock. That was really deadly, like pro wrestling ish. Although some people say that fight was partially worked. 

Frank telling Baroni he would put him to sleep and then doing so. 

Minotauro's armbars on Sapp and Cro Cop. 

Anderson's flying knee ko of Newton. 

Heath Herring/Tom Erickson.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Shamrock did a like a over head suplex on Matt Hume (I thnk) and then switched over to a kimura or key lock. That was really deadly, like pro wrestling ish. Although some people say that fight was partially worked.
> 
> Heath Herring/Tom Erickson.


I love watching those early fights of Herring when he gets taken down and LnP on for a while, the ref then restarts and he's screaming and shouting, totally pumped ready to go. :thumb02: The Erikson one was awesome, Kerr fight was a good appearance of that too. Actually he destroyed Kerr with knees to the head. It was fkin sweet. LnP that! :thumb02: 

Just found that Shamrock Suplex. At about 3mins here. raise01:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Erikson wasn't really laying & praying, though. Dude was executing some nice GnP. Really, really good fight with an incredible ending. Easily Heath's best performance and win. Nobody wanted to face Big Tom, including Mark Coleman. Heath stepped up, when nobody gave him a chance, and he ended up choking dude out. In a way, it was like Sapp vs Nog, but not as epic.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Watching that highlight of ken putting on countless leg locks is awesome. Somebody needs to bring back the heel hook and knee bar, which are some of the sweetest things I've seen in mma. Shamrock's walking robes were sweet too, something else that needs to be brought back. Robe > Affliction. 


YouTube - UFC BJ.PENN VS. CAOL UNO Here's BJ/UNO, was mentioned earlier. Kind of crazy how BJ made his mma debut in the ufc and smoked Din and Uno, two very experienced fighters. "BJ Penn has left the building"


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

stop posting on our forums please


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I agree with the Rampage slam on Arona. I ******* lost it when that shit happened. To this day nothing has made me have such a huge reaction in an MMA fight like that. Not even when Hendo beat Wandy and I pretty much shit my pants on that one. Its honestly one of those slams that youll probably never see again because its just so hard to lift a guy whose defending himself on his back and struggling that high and that perfectly.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

A guy got TKO'd then claimed it was judged wrong by the ref.. 3 seconds later, the guy was literally put to sleep by a viscious right hand.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

melvin guillards standing gramby against josh burkmann in tuf 2


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Rated said:


> - Rob McCullough's sweet KO win over Olaf Alfonso
> - Phil Baroni bouncing Dave Menne's face off the cage fence
> - Anderson Silva knocking out Chris Leben with a 100% hit accuracy (I think it was 100%)


That McCullough KO was amazing.
I also saw a vid on youtube of Anderson Silva KOing someone with a crazy like downward elbow or something. It was on their feet and just crazy. Yellow mat so it may have been in KOTC


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

UnseenKing said:


> A guy got TKO'd then claimed it was judged wrong by the ref.. 3 seconds later, the guy was literally put to sleep by a viscious right hand.


I believe that was Jerome Le Banner
YouTube - jerome le banner


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

kamikaze145 said:


> That McCullough KO was amazing.
> I also saw a vid on youtube of Anderson Silva KOing someone with a crazy like downward elbow or something. It was on their feet and just crazy. Yellow mat so it may have been in KOTC


YouTube - Anderson Silva standing elbow KO

It was in Cage Rage.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

plazzman said:


> I believe that was Jerome Le Banner
> YouTube - jerome le banner


It was a local show about a year ago.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

ohhh aright thats cool anyway


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

YouTube - Gary Goodridge vs Paul Herrera

This is probaly the most painfull yet sweetest thing I have even seen any fighter do.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Mr. Mayhem said:


> YouTube - Gary Goodridge vs Paul Herrera
> 
> This is probaly the most painfull yet sweetest thing I have even seen any fighter do.


lol When I saw that on Ultimate KO's 3 or 4 or something I thought it was a joke. NOPE! He pwnd him....he pwnd him hard....


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> lol When I saw that on Ultimate KO's 3 or 4 or something I thought it was a joke. NOPE! He pwnd him....he pwnd him hard....



I cringe everytime I see it but it is definatly one of the sweetest moves in MMA


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> stop posting on our forums please


 

MAURICIO SHOGUN vs ANTONIO ROGERIO NOGUEIRA

YouTube - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs Sanae Kikuta

Video Kid Yamamoto VS Kazuyuki Miyata - Kazuyuki, Miyata, VS, Kid, MMA - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

YouTube - Frank Shamrock VS Igor Zinoviev

Video Ken Shamrock vs Bas Rutten - Shamrock, Rutten - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> YouTube - Anderson Silva standing elbow KO
> 
> It was in Cage Rage.



Wow that awsome! It came out of no where and that guy had no idea were he was after it hit him.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

how about Heath Herring KO'in that asian for kissing him.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

YouTube - Slams & Takedowns

Starts at about 1:51. Not the sweetest thing but pretty nasty looking.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Up to today, what the greatest slam, submission, suplex, combo, KO etc. or anything you have seen? Not necessarily to end a fight, just the thing that really made your jaw drop when you saw it.
> 
> For me it is still Ryo Chonans flying scissors Heel Hook that finished Silva in PRIDE. I have seen Cung Le do better scissors take downs, but the way he went straight to the heel hook and had Silva tapping so fast just makes it my favourite MMA moment of all time. I don't know if I will ever see anything to top that.
> YouTube - Flying Scissor Heel Hook


dude i was going to say the same thing
i went back and saw shockwave 2004 (btw best ppv)
and i saw this fight again i though anderson was gonig to come back, and then he just put that on him


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

YouTube - MMA Flying Knee Knock Out!

Just saw this today and it was pretty sick


----------



## treatddt (Nov 4, 2007)

*some sick mma kos*

YouTube - diekmann highlights


----------

